# Photos taken yesterday by Sandy Revard



## CKC (Jul 27, 2008)

Sandy came out yesterday and took some incredible shots of some of our horses yesterday. These are fun around the farm pics. that I love. Enjoy!

This is Erica's Bailey Bay. "Bailey" He's a yearling red bay gelding.

















This is Bar B Whistles Undeniable. "Denni" Our bay roan gelding. His mane was trimmed too far back when we got him. His mane is finally growing back. He has a bunch of fly aways.




















And most of you know-- Cole... RHA Unforgettable Locomotion. I had not planned on getting pictures of him. I didn't have time to clip his bridle path, but we couldn't resist. He takes great pictures.











Introducing our new driving/riding everything gelding. After 7 years of looking for the driving horse that fits our family..... Red is the horse. He's so sweet and so honest and loves ALL of us. He's currently on a weight loss program.





Little Red Treasure
















Red and Abby


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 27, 2008)

Your horses look beautiful au naturel! I think Bailey is one of the richest red bay minis I've ever seen!


----------



## twister (Jul 27, 2008)

I love all the pictures but especially the last one of Red and the dog, that is especially adorable





Yvonne


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 27, 2008)

Wonderful horses and great photography, congrats on fantastic pictures.


----------



## CKC (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I agree about Bailey. His color is amazing.

Abby(our sheltie) just sat there next to Red. Red turned his head and looked at her. They both are great posers.





Kim


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous horses and gorgeous photos. I love them all. I really love Denni's whispies, I think they give him character.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## CKC (Jul 27, 2008)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Gorgeous horses and gorgeous photos. I love them all. I really love Denni's whispies, I think they give him character.


I thought the same thing about Denni.


----------



## Erica (Jul 28, 2008)

Kim

Love that first shot





All their colors and coats look soo good!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2008)

Those are some beautiful horses you have there!!


----------



## LGahr (Jul 30, 2008)

I just found this post....but have to say I love seeing your horses. I am so glad Little Red is working out for you! He is just the best!

Great pictures....will be waiting for more!


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 30, 2008)

LGahr said:


> I just found this post....but have to say I love seeing your horses. I am so glad Little Red is working out for you! He is just the best!Great pictures....will be waiting for more!


I met Little Red Last Saturday for the first time. Hi is just the Coolest little guy.





It was VERY hot & humid... none of the boys really felt like having their photos taken, can't blame them,,, but Red was all ears and huge eyes. ")

~Sandy


----------

